# Tortoise cuddles! :)



## PrayPeaceGod (Mar 31, 2014)

Why hello there!
My name's Lauren, and I am a happy owner of a Russian tort. I've been striving to make sure my baby has the happiest and healthiest lifestyle possible, and to do so, I need to do my research!

I've been working my way towards buying him a tortoise table, and I'm trying to make sure he gets plenty of exercise and play-time. He hates sitting in his cage; he wants to roam around rather than sit in his 100 gallon tank.

ANYWHO! My tort is probably one of the most cuddly torts in the word  he absolutely love being pet and held; not kidding! I've been wondering how to pet a tortoise? Can you pet a tortoise under their neck? I usually just rub his neck and lightly massage his shell.

I've heard of people rubbing the underside of a tortoise's neck, but I'm kind of afraid that it would scare him. Any comments?

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## wellington (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and Welcome. Yes, some torts love having their necks rubbed, top and bottom, and top of head too. Just move slow and see if he likes it.


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I rub my finger in circles over my Russians head, she leans into it like a cat


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine like the top of their heads rubbed. They push their heads into my fingers when I do it


----------



## Rachel Sobran (May 30, 2015)

*It looks to me that his claws are overgrown. I am not an expert though, you'd be better off asking @Yvonne G *


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 30, 2015)

Welcome, Lauren. A 100 gallon tank means a lot to a fish. For a tortoise, all that matters is the floor space. Even tortoise tables don't offer much. You'd be better off building your own or adapting a bookcase. 

The floor is an unsafe place for a tortoise. This time of year, he should have time outdoors. Make him an escape proof pen. Cinderblocks are cheap and easy to use. Raised garden beds are good, too. You can bring him in for the night. 

Your question was about cuddling. I don't cuddle my crew, so I can't answer. His nails look okay to me, but his beak is a little long.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 30, 2015)

Until very recently, I would have laughed to myself about tortoises and cuddling.
However, not very long ago I traded for a male Redfoot owned by a woman who LOVED this tortoise. He follows me around and seems to WANT to be picked up and get his neck scratched. If I extend my hands towards him he rises up on his legs to help. He also likes the butt area of his shell scratched with a soft brush.
Here's the really crazy part: His favorite thing is to sit in my lap and hang his front legs and head limp over the side.
I have never before encountered anything so "mammal like" in a reptile.
So, yes. If that's what you want. Touch young and touch him or her often.


----------



## christinaland128 (May 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Until very recently, I would have laughed to myself about tortoises and cuddling.
> However, not very long ago I traded for a male Redfoot owned by a woman who LOVED this tortoise. He follows me around and seems to WANT to be picked up and get his neck scratched. If I extend my hands towards him he rises up on his legs to help. He also likes the butt area of his shell scratched with a soft brush.
> Here's the really crazy part: His favorite thing is to sit in my lap and hang his front legs and head limp over the side.
> I have never before encountered anything so "mammal like" in a reptile.
> So, yes. If that's what you want. Touch young and touch him or her often.


I have one that likes to lodge himself under my arm and likes head rubs. The other pees and poops on me. Very sneakily too.  You lift the towel and she's like "surprise!"


----------



## newCH (May 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Until very recently, I would have laughed to myself about tortoises and cuddling.
> However, not very long ago I traded for a male Redfoot owned by a woman who LOVED this tortoise. He follows me around and seems to WANT to be picked up and get his neck scratched. If I extend my hands towards him he rises up on his legs to help. He also likes the butt area of his shell scratched with a soft brush.
> Here's the really crazy part: His favorite thing is to sit in my lap and hang his front legs and head limp over the side.
> I have never before encountered anything so "mammal like" in a reptile.
> So, yes. If that's what you want. Touch young and touch him or her often.


That was a nice story. I am glad that the trade exposed you to seeing another side of torts. Sounds like you got a good trade.


----------



## Lulabee247 (Mar 3, 2021)

PrayPeaceGod said:


> Why hello there!
> My name's Lauren, and I am a happy owner of a Russian tort. I've been striving to make sure my baby has the happiest and healthiest lifestyle possible, and to do so, I need to do my research!
> 
> I've been working my way towards buying him a tortoise table, and I'm trying to make sure he gets plenty of exercise and play-time. He hates sitting in his cage; he wants to roam around rather than sit in his 100 gallon tank.
> ...


----------



## Lulabee247 (Mar 3, 2021)

Awww I never seen myself as a reptile owner but now I have a tortoise I love to make her feel relaxed I gently rub under her neck and she stretches it right out like a giraffe so I can get me finger further under. Also I never knew this till last week but I put her on my chest and gently massage her soft bits (as I call them) as in the tops of her front legs right under the shell to bottom of neck, she actually falls asleep on me, I’m sure if your tort falls asleep while your hold them that means they trust you and are comfortable. Makes me smile and warm inside when she falls asleep on my chest. Who knew tortoises could be so cuddley


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 3, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Until very recently, I would have laughed to myself about tortoises and cuddling.
> However, not very long ago I traded for a male Redfoot owned by a woman who LOVED this tortoise. He follows me around and seems to WANT to be picked up and get his neck scratched. If I extend my hands towards him he rises up on his legs to help. He also likes the butt area of his shell scratched with a soft brush.
> Here's the really crazy part: His favorite thing is to sit in my lap and hang his front legs and head limp over the side.
> I have never before encountered anything so "mammal like" in a reptile.
> So, yes. If that's what you want. Touch young and touch him or her often.


I can't believe I wrote that so long ago.
He seemed to be one of a kind.
I've never seen anything like it again


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 3, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't believe I wrote that so long ago.
> He seemed to be one of a kind.
> I've never seen anything like it again


Where is he now ? ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2021)

Hotsause said:


> Where is he now ? ?


He was re homed to another member who wanted to breed Redfoot.
From what I understand, he has a harem of ladies now.
I no longer keep males long term.


----------

